# What kind of mower do you use...



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

I always hear from my landscape friends all the different mowers that they perfer. A lot of guys like the hustler super z's others like scag etc. What do you guys like?


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

my crews all used to run scags, still do... but weve been switching over to the exmark Lazer Z. There speed and cut quality are impecable.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Husqvarna. Only the best for me.


----------

